# Can HD channels be viewed on a SD television?



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

Suppose you have a 622 with one HDTV and one SDTV. What happens if you are watching the SDTV and you tune to a HD channel in the 6300's?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

My experience has been the HD will be letterboxed on the SD TV.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The program will be downrezzed depending on connections used. It is still viewable.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

Would the same be true if the receiver was a SD receiver like the 625? What about a MPEG2 HD receiver?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

With an HD receiver you get an excellent picture (as good as it can get) on an SD television.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

We do it all the time with our TV2 in the bedroom. You can still control the picture format with your dish remote.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks for the nice replies.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

psnarula said:


> Would the same be true if the receiver was a SD receiver like the 625?


Because SD receivers cannot receive an HD channel, it doesn't matter, does it?


> What about a MPEG2 HD receiver?


All HD receivers can produce some sort of SD picture. It may preclude viewing the HD picture simultaneously in some cases.


----------



## T-Bonefc (Aug 19, 2007)

harsh said:


> Because SD receivers cannot receive an HD channel, it doesn't matter, does it?All HD receivers can produce some sort of SD picture. It may preclude viewing the HD picture simultaneously in some cases.


I have the new vip722 and all the HD channels come in on the second SD TV (MHD, Voom channels, all of them). The quality although not high def is very good, possibly the best SD I've seen.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

T-Bonefc said:


> I have the new vip722 and all the HD channels come in on the second SD TV (MHD, Voom channels, all of them). The quality although not high def is very good, possibly the best SD I've seen.


It is not sd, but HD viewed via sd connections. Big difference.


----------



## T-Bonefc (Aug 19, 2007)

garys said:


> It is not sd, but HD viewed via sd connections. Big difference.


Gottcha, it is a big difference that's for sure.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

If your talking about an SD TV that has component inputs and using component output from the 622 it will not work unless the HD display menu is turned back to 480i
I have a SD TV with a 211 connected to it via composite. No picture unless the 211 is set to 480i


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I think it depends on the TV. I had a 36" Magnavox CRT that I could view HD programming when connected via component... it did not have to be set to 480i. The picture was displayed in letterbox on the CRT.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I have two 622's, one is connected to one tv via components and another via s-video. I have the receiver set to 1080i and I do not have to change the resolution for either tv.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

Why would you want to watch HD on an SD set? You know you can get a 42" LCD flat screen for about $700 REFURb or $1000 new? We sell them all the time and i bought one myself not long ago.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

ssmith10pn said:


> If your talking about an SD TV that has component inputs and using component output from the 622 it will not work unless the HD display menu is turned back to 480i
> I have a SD TV with a 211 connected to it via composite. No picture unless the 211 is set to 480i


All outputs are active all the time. If you get no picture on composite at 1080i, there is a problem somewhere - it should work.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

garys said:


> It is not sd, but HD viewed via sd connections. Big difference.


No, there isn't really a difference. We are just so used to seeing downrezzed and overcompressed SD, that we forgot what it is SUPPOSED to look like.


----------

